# Betta not eating, bloated, color change



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi I've had my betta for over a year now and I keep him in a 2 gallon bowl with a plant to help the water stay clean. I feed it pellets, 4 or 5 two times a day.

I recently moved into an apartment with no heater and the outside temperature is around 40-45 which makes the house be a bit warmer but not much (therefore his water is colder than it's ever been). I was really busy before moving and didn't change his water in around 3 weeks. I admit that it was irresponsible...

A couple of days before the move I realized my fish had been rejecting food and it has been almost a week since I move him here and he hasn't had any food. I tried to put his bowl where the sun hits to see if it helps but so far nothing. 

I usually condition the water with StressCoat before every change ad yesterday started using BettaFix because I noticed his fins look strange and have become copper-colored in the areas closer to his body.

His stomach looks really bloated and he stays in the bottom of the bowl, sometimes swimming with a bit of an angle. 

Please help me figure out how to proceed, I love my fish and don't want him to get worse. Thanks!!!

I am attaching an image I took this morning.


http://twitpic.com/4g4cax

He seems to be constipated and says in the bottom of the tank


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you are having problems...

I would start with lots of water changes...25-50% a couple of times a day for 2 days and if he doesn't perk up...start him on Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 2 days...on day 3-increase Epsom salt 2tsp/gal along with the 100% daily water changes for 7 more days....

Its best to QT in a small container to treat and pre-mix the Epsom salt (Not aquarium salt) in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water to use for the water changes

Heat is also important-you need to get a heater for the 2gal tank and maintain a water temp in the 76-77F range during treatment-you can float the small QT container you use to treat him-in the now heated tank

Don't worry about food yet- once he starts to feel better he will want to eat...

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

IMO one plant won't help much with water quality. Once you have treated him as Oldfishlady suggested, keep up with regular water changes of at least one 50% and one 100% a week. Keep the temp in the 76-77 range, bettas are tropical fish and shouldn't be kept in temperatures lower than that. Bettas can get very sick in cold water. He is also probably not eating because it is cold.


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*thanks*

I started with the water changes today and will let you know if he gets better. Thanks!!


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Update on Bob's condition*

Hi, its been a little over a week that I started the recommended treatment for Bob, my betta. The first couple of days I did only water changes, then salt baths with 1tsp/gal and water changes for two days and another two with 2tsp/gal.

He is better (he looked really bad before the Epsom salt) but his belly is still bloated and he hasn't had any appetite yet, that makes it almost 2 weeks. 

His water is now between 75-77F and he's started to make a lot of bubbles that are now floating on the surface.

Any other suggestions you may have for me??
Thanks again for all your help!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You could try daphnia. They sell it frozen at most pet stores and will really help if he has some blockage going on. Is there any way you can raise the temp two or three degrees? That might help too.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck, Alexndra. Please let us know how he's doing...


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Even worse...*

At this point, I have tried so much, I don't know if my poor fish is getting worse because of the disease or the stress.

I moved him to a new tank, with a better filter and after the Epsom salt she appeared to be better, still not eating (over a month now) but since a few days ago, the bloating got completely out of control. 

I went to a pet store that claims to know a lot about fish and showed them a picture, they said it is septicemia, which is in itself, terrible and told me to treat with Maracyn-Two.

I started the treatment three days ago and now he doesn't even swim and the swelling, everything seems worse!! His scales were raised a little because of the bloating but now it seems like dropsy all the way.

Please help me figure out what is the best way to keep her as comfortable and healthy as possible at this point, it is so sad to see him like this. 

I am posting a picture so you can see him, he was a little less swollen yesterday, but this is taken as I write this.

Thanks for all your comments and help.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Septicemia is a blood disease, which doesn't make sense with his symptoms... Your boy has dropsy: fluid is building up due to internal organ failure. It is usally caused by an internal bacterial infection. Sadly, it is usually fatal, though I and others have had success treating it with medicines containing metronidazole and epsom salt baths. You saw some improvement with the epsom baths but you really need something to kill the bacteria. Metronidazole has proved the most successful but it has to be taken orally. 
You have to treat it aggressively if you want him to have the best chance of recovery, Best results if all done at the same time:
1) Bring the heat up in the aquarium to 82-86 if possible
2) Perform 100% water changes every day (sometimes it is easier to float him in a container inside his tank-it is easier to treat and change smaller amounts of water)
3) Treat with 1 teaspoon epsom salt per gallon (not Aquarium salt, they are different)
4) Feed Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets (contains metronidazole)
5) Treat with Tetracycline by API pharmaseutacles or Jungle's Parasite Clear
Good luck with him


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks DarkMoon17!! Should I stop the Maracyn-Two then? Also, he hasn't eaten in over a month, what should I do if he rejects the pellets?

Thanks again. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say, the temperature is 84


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sadly, it is usually fatal, though I and others have had success treating it with medicines containing metronidazole and epsom salt baths. 

>>>can you tell me the best way and duration of the salt baths? I started doing them for 10 minutes two times a day but then read they have to be more often. Could you clarify?

Thanks!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

No problem. I actual meant to say Maracyn II (sorry I am treating my other fish with Tetracycline--Maracyn is best for Dropsy). Ok, continue the Maracyn II. In fact, if you can, it is even better to combine it with Maracyn I. Make sure you do the 100% daily water changes and epsom treatment.

Have you tried offering him frozen foods?


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried offering him freeze-dried bloodworms but I couldn't find the daphnia that turtle10 suggested anywhere in the stores that I visited in NYC. Any other frozen food recommendation? Thanks again.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry, I should rephrase that, don't do salt baths. You need to treat him with salt and leave it in his tank. You can't do salt treatments for more than 10 days. Just add 1 tsp/gal epsom salt to his aquarium and do 100% daily water changes where you replace 100% of the salt each time you do a water change. Same goes for the Maracyn, make sure you replace the medicine after each water change.

84* is perfect.

You really need to get him to eat something. Have you tried frozen blood worms? Daphnia are good for constipated bettas, but frozen blood worms are bright red and great for stimulating eating. If you can get him to eat something, then you can soak his food in metro and feed him that. You can get pure metronidazole from your local Vet for cheap. Just explain the problem and they will probably be willing to sell you 1 or 2 metronidazole capsules. I've done that before.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you want frozen, not freeze dried!
Freeze dried is not very nutritious, and can cause bloating.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Freeze dried should basically be used as once or twice a week treats.


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sad, need advice*

Hi guys, 

I appreciate all your help and attention. Unfortunately, epsom salt, maracyn, maracyn two and everything I tried do not seem to work for Bob. He is worse than ever and I am considering euthanasia.

It's been 5 or 6 days since he got worse and now one of his sides is bigger and I noticed a rather large sore on his belly.

I am really frustrated about not being able to do anything for him, but these days have been the most painful watching him get worse and worse.

I moved him back to his big tank instead of the QT because I figured I'd let him enjoy his last days or weeks there (He is my only fish). 

I am attaching a picture I took while doing his water change.

Please give me your advice about euthanasia —i read clove oil could be an option— I feel terrible even thinking about it.


----------



## alexndra00 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Please reply*

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Frodo Bagfins (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry about your fishy Bob. I just read a post on here all about the clove oil option, if he hasn't passed already. 

Finnius has been sick too--He hasn't eaten in 3 wks and has had heavy breathing. I'm putting him on the 10 day E salt bath.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I usually let mine die on their own. I think using clove oil is the best method to use.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds cruel, but the best euthanasia is to put the cup with the fish in it in the freezer. Because fish are cold-blooded, it will just cause his system to slow down until it eventually stops. We are warm-blooded, so we feel pain and discomfort when outside of our prime temperature, but fish are not the same. His body will just shut down. It doesn't take very long, either.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

soccerdog693 said:


> It sounds cruel, but the best euthanasia is to put the cup with the fish in it in the freezer. Because fish are cold-blooded, it will just cause his system to slow down until it eventually stops. We are warm-blooded, so we feel pain and discomfort when outside of our prime temperature, but fish are not the same. His body will just shut down. It doesn't take very long, either.


This is actually not true. The fish will feel itself freeze to death. Just because they are cold-blooded does not mean they cannot feel pain. The best euthanasia is clove oil or a quick decapitation.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its not that fish don't feel pain so much as have the perception of it....they are really limited with thought process and act/react more from instinct.........


----------

